

Patreon: Gittip like platform to empower artists and content creators. - tucif
http://www.patreon.com/

======
JohnLBevan
Here's an interview with Jack Conte describing the site in more detail.
[https://soundcloud.com/nextmarket/pomplamooses-jack-conte-
on...](https://soundcloud.com/nextmarket/pomplamooses-jack-conte-on-his)

------
tucif
It seems to be like a gittip, but for artists and content creators. However,
here you pledge an amount that will be awarded to whoever you support every
time they upload new creations.

